# solar community projects



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

I am starting to.work on the neighborhood with things like community gardening and more gatherings. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for community solar projects.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My advice is do not try it. Everyone will enjoy taking advantage of your work and money.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Remember. " No good deed goes unpunished"


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Solar is a rich mans game, most community projects are based around volunteer labor.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I will volunteer the location for a solar install, just kidding.

I would love to just go help, and watch and learn from an actual small install.

I do not know enough to be dangerous, but I would like to know more.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

If you worried about people stealing your time, money, and the fruits of your labor, then just gather a group of like-minded individuals who you can trust.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

That Prepper Guy said:


> If you worried about people stealing your time, money, and the fruits of your labor, then just gather a group of like-minded individuals who you can trust.


Or become a Democrat!!


----------

